# What type of voice do girls like in a guy?



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Hexigoon said:


> All the ladies know its true
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

ButIHaveNoFear said:


> My favorite voice is whatever voice they have, but when they get quieter and softer to tell me a naughty secret by my ear.


Exactly--I don't think it's so much about the voice, but how you use it.

sexy wink gif









edit: and I agree with you--I remember one NPR I was listening to someone who did podcasts or newscasts or whatever was talking about how people sometimes criticized their voice and how hurtful that was. 

And I see their point--like it's a voice, the point is what it communicates, so I really don't see why one voice needs to be sexier than another. I mean, especially with a voice it is so much more about what someone says or how they say it. I often feel self conscious about my voice, but it'd be nice if someone actually wanted to listen to it one day...like, for more than ten minutes.

I only remember finding Nathaniel Hawthorne attractive, but I think it was his writing, but maybe also the voice of the librivox reader? I also once got a small crush on a guy who was leading a bus tour of the San Diego Zoo--like listening to him explain all the zoo was hot, and he even went over this area where there were plants and he said there was a super rare one in there from some prehistoric time, but wouldn't tell us which one it was. HOT. I loved that zoo guy...even if I never saw him. He should have been my boyfren.

And then I also got attracted to this meditation guy but I couldn't find his voice to post here, but he talked about deep breathing and how it was "my" time, and so obviously that also means I can masturbate to the deep breathing exercise, since it's my time. But then I looked him up and he was old enough to be my grandpa and had this huge beard which I didn't find that attractive. So maybe I'm superficial...plus he was a yogi or something. But I liked his voice.


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

my favorite type of voice on a guy is a slightly raspy voice ( i always wanted a bit, not full on, raspy voice myself, there is nothing remarkable about my voice, other than it’s mine and happy to have one)

think of Rufus Sewell
i can listen to him all day

I just type “Rufus Sewell talking” and this was the first video that pop up…


----------



## ESFJMouse (Oct 13, 2020)

I never notice it in men.


----------

